# Help!! My mini poodle keeps pee'ing everywhere



## mikemccord (May 17, 2008)

Hi any advice here would be gratefully recieved. We have recently acquired a 6 month old male mini poodle as a playmate for charlie our 12 month old mini. He is a stunning dog with an amazing pedigree. We saw him advertised on a preloved pet site and fell in love. He has been showed in the past and has done a lot of obidence work. He seems perfect apart from he keeps wee'ing in our kitchen. This has happened several times and with quite a volume! This in itself is not a problem as we know he is a new dog and under stress and also still a pup, however we were informed by previous owners that he was crate trained ahd had been sleeping in the crate for 8 hours at a time but after leaving him for 3 hours in the crate he has saturated it and himself. We are unsure if this is just a settling thing or a sign of something more significant. Overnight he is fine in our bedroom (i know!). he has not been reprimanded for this as we are aware that his world has just been turned upside down. if anyone has any advice on techniques they would be gratefully recieved.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Usually it is because of feelings of insecurity or a perceived
threat. This perceived threat, for example, can be an introduction
of a new baby, a new pet, a visitor or even a new piece of furniture.
The smell of other animals on your footwear or clothing can also trigger
a dog to feel the need to mark his territory.

For example, a new baby in the home brings new sounds, smells,
and people, as well as changes in routine. Your dog may not be
getting as much attention as previously. Changes cause him to
feel anxious, which may cause him to mark.

Some dogs feel the need to lift their leg and pee on all new things
that enter your house, shopping bags, visitors belongings, new
furniture, children's toys etc. Many of these dogs are lacking in
confidence and by marking new objects it makes them feel more
secure having deposited their own scent on these objects.

Some dogs will never mark in their own house but will embarrass you
by marking if you visit a friend or relative's home. Your dog feels less
secure there and feels the need to make it more comfortable to him
by laying down a few of his own familiar scents.

Even a previously house trained neutered male dog will urine mark
under certain cir***stances. This doesn’t mean it will become a
regular problem. He may urine mark one or twice in a new home and
then never do it again.

Hope that lightens thing up and maybe gives you a reason to why he
is doing it, with bringing a new dog into your home brings new smells,
so he may scent mark.


----------

